# Nuevo ejemplar | Revista El Diodo Zener



## ralcesar (Jul 16, 2010)

Salio el nuevo número de la revista "El diodo Zener" que se edita en Mendoza, Argentina. La pueden descargar sin costo en formato .pdf  o sis residen en Argentina suscribirse y les llega en su correo (tmb gratis).

A mi ya me llego la nueva edición.

http://img256.imageshack.us/i/eldiodozener3.jpg/



Número 1 – Octubre 2009 – DESCARGAR
Número 2 – Diciembre  2009 – DESCARGAR
 Número 3 – Junio 2010 –  DESCARGAR
http://eldiodozener.com.ar/​


----------



## joakiy (Jul 16, 2010)

Muy interesante, gracias.


----------



## julikmet24 (Jul 18, 2010)

Muy bueno los ejemplares, gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 18, 2010)

No bajan bien los archivos, ald escomprimir dan error los tres, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> No bajan bien los archivos, ald escomprimir dan error los tres, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


Acabo de probar y funcionan "Perfecto"


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 18, 2010)

Me da error al descomprimirlos, los tres.
Primero los baje con el Mozilla y luego con el IE. 
En ambos casos me dieron error: final inesperado del archivo y formato desconocido o archivo dañado.
Sds.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 18, 2010)

http://img837.imageshack.us/i/mensaje1.jpg/


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 18, 2010)

Che, qué bueno, no sabía nada de la revista.

Hace falta una buena revista de electrónica y accesible (La Elektor la última vez que la fui a comprar salía casi $40 por estar en euros, y la saber electrónica.. bueno, sin comentarios.), esperemos que esta cumpla!


Habrá alguna forma de conseguir los primeros tres números impresos? Ya me suscribí, pero me dijeron que me iban a enviar a partir del #4.


----------



## ralcesar (Jul 19, 2010)

¿Corroboraron que las descargas terminen? acabo de bajar los 3 archivos de vuelta, y no tuve problemas.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 19, 2010)

Probe en la PC, en la notebook y hoy, en el laburo. Tanto con IE y mozilla, desde los links que pusistes y desde la pàgina de la revista y siempre me dio error.
Sds.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 19, 2010)

También tengo problemas descargando los archivos: el servidor termina la descarga antes de tiempo.

Probaré mas tarde, puede que el servicio este congestionado.

Saludos.


----------



## savad (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Con respecto a la velocidad de descarga . . a veces menor a 10K . . lo mejor es descargar en la noche, pero no esperen ver mucha diferencia . . yo obtube un maximo de 20K pero fueron suficientes para descargar, en 4 min en promedio, los archivos.

Asi que si les aparece el mensaje de no archivos . . vean el tamaño de la descarga . . 5.2M para zip 1 y 2 y 4.2M para zip 3.  Si no es asi intenten de nuevo en la noche.

Bueno gracias por el link . . esta interesante la revista.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 20, 2010)

Número 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?mffw8bt9usccln3
Número 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?bqof3bir06noc93
Número 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?km9fcbpca69ojty


Se acabaron los problemas para descargar y descomprimir. Directamente en pdf y en otro servidor, fueron unos minutos subirlo


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 20, 2010)

yo los baje sin problemas...
uhh...que bueno! en casa tengo unas de Electrónica fácil y Elektor, pero estaban como algo viejitas...jeje


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 20, 2010)

Excelente Tomasito, funka de 10 !!
Muchas gracias.  
Sds.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 24, 2010)

Angora si bajan bien, gracias , chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 25, 2010)

A alguien le llegó algún número a la casa?

Yo todavía estoy esperando al cartero que me traiga la #4 que debería haber llegado en agosto  (Y eso que me llegan revistas de otras partes del mundo todas las semanas sin problemas).

Me parece que se fundieron, estamos en noviembre casi


----------



## dragg (Oct 31, 2010)

Gracias por la revista los baje desde los primeros link y me funcionaron muy bien, a cabo de reirme a carcajadas con el humor serio de la novia 7.0 a esposa 1.0 (o algo asi en la revista 2010) ja ja ja buenísimo
Gracias nuevamente.!!!


----------

